# leasing a car through my business



## kmllr (May 22, 2018)

Hi, 

I'm looking at the cheapest options for getting a car in Portugal - it all seems quite expensive!

Can anyone point me in the right direction for info leasing a car through my business? I've not had much luck so far in my searches. 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

All the main dealers will offer a leasing package linked to their brand. Choose the car you want and ask the question - they will do the calculations and give you a proposal


----------



## kmllr (May 22, 2018)

Thanks so much for your reply!


----------

